# Rabbit Questionnaire!



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello Rabbit owners  If you have some spare time please would you be able to fill out my very quick questionnaire, this is going towards my investigative project module of my Animal Management course. Thank you very much!!

Rabbit Questionnaire Survey

If you are able to and want to leave a picture of your rabbits accommodation/housing as a reply that would be very useful, *THANK YOU!!* _(please only leave an image if you don't mind me using it in my project about rabbit accommodation and behaviour) _



My rabbits:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2012)

Done the questionnaire 

This is the base for my quad


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Done the questionnaire
> 
> This is the base for my quad


Wow thats amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has completed the survey and left pictures, I am only 4 survey replies away from reaching my goal thank you 

Survey only 2 minutes long


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Done your survey  im on my phone at the moment,but i can post a photo of my shed when im on my laptop later if that's any help??


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

Oh dear, I remember the investigative project I did...ended up being 30,000 words! Good luck with yours, I've done your survey


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Done ..........


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, I've just completed your questionnaire. Here's a photo of my setup. Best of luck with your studies!


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Done and I don't know if you still need pics but here's mine incase


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

They have 2 cages that are joined to make one super long cage now, this was just an early picture.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Iv done the survey too 
I put 6-10 hours on the exercise question, however in this nice summer weather they are out for over 12 hours


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i dont currently have any pictures of their accommidation.

but they have 2 of these
Outback Hutches: Outback Rabbit Hutch Castle with Run

and two of the large ones of these
Trixie Outdoor Metal Run - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Runs at zooplus
(wouldnt recommend anyone buying the runs as they have terrible access!)


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

zowie said:


> Done your survey  im on my phone at the moment,but i can post a photo of my shed when im on my laptop later if that's any help??


Thank you so much  Yes that would be great thank you


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

SiobhanG said:


> Oh dear, I remember the investigative project I did...ended up being 30,000 words! Good luck with yours, I've done your survey


Wow!! Thank you so much


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy23 said:


> Done ..........


Thank you


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Hel_79 said:


> Hi, I've just completed your questionnaire. Here's a photo of my setup. Best of luck with your studies!


Thank you so much! That set up looks amazing, lucky buns!


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

suzyjo said:


> Done and I don't know if you still need pics but here's mine incase
> 
> View attachment 89855


Thank you so much! Love your set up!


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

Minion said:


> View attachment 89853
> 
> 
> View attachment 89856
> ...


Thank you! Brilliant pics, Love all their toys!


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

kate_7590 said:


> Iv done the survey too
> I put 6-10 hours on the exercise question, however in this nice summer weather they are out for over 12 hours


Thank you very much


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i dont currently have any pictures of their accommidation.
> 
> but they have 2 of these
> Outback Hutches: Outback Rabbit Hutch Castle with Run
> ...


Thank you very much


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

My shed and run  Mine looks so messy compared to everyone else's!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

My lots set up


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

zowie said:


> My shed and run  Mine looks so messy compared to everyone else's!!


Thank you! noo looks great


----------



## EffyJiggy (Jul 6, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> My lots set up


Thank you! Looks fab!


----------

